

Twitter, As We Knew It, Is Dead: The 7 New Dependable Ways to Use Twitter - sscheper
http://howtogetfocused.com/chapters/twitter-is-dead/

======
pkaler
That's a pretty narrow view of Twitter. He doesn't use the word "search" once.
If you are not using Twitter search on specific key terms then you are not
using Twitter effectively.

He doesn't mention hashtags. A great example is back channel discussion for an
event, meetup, or conference. For example, you should be following the
#leanstartup hashtag.

He doesn't mention breaking news. I heard about the Chinese earthquake, Iran
revolution, and Michael Jackson's death on Twitter.

RescueTime says I spent 2 hours in Tweetie last week. I easily derive value
out of that time. (A chunk of that time was following the #Canucks hashtag
while watching hockey.)

~~~
sscheper
Heh, yea -- I'm not sure the value with Twitter isn't extremely exaggerated,
though. It's a news source middle-man.

------
_delirium
Maybe it's petty, but some of the phrases annoy me:

 _Twitter 2.0_

 _...what industry researchers call, 'The Network Effect'_ (that phrase in
this usage is 50+ years old and commonplace, not some sort of discovery by
"industry researchers")

 _...a place for brands, links and affiliates_ (if that were true, there would
be no reason to use Twitter at all)

~~~
sscheper
Yea, looking back, I agree... I cringe at Twitter 2.0, but I feel for people
that aren't familiar with technology, it will get the point across.

The Network Effect, you're probably right there. I'll update that. Thanks.

On #3, lol... exactly.

------
batiudrami
I'm not entirely sure why twitter is useful for any purpose other than the
three 'new' ones outlined. If you're someone who isn't representing a business
or a celebrity twittering, the fact is, no-one cares about any opinion you
have which can be expressed in 140 characters.

------
prgmatic
Did this guy toss in the subheading "The Magic Bullet Secret To Getting 17
million followers in 3 hours!" in order to pull in some search engine traffic
on that phrase?

~~~
sscheper
Hahahaha, I never thought about that, but if it gets me traffic, I'm in
trouble.

------
bmalicoat
Not too sure Twitter has really transformed. Social media 'experts' can use
Twitter however they want, I simply like to know what my friends are up to
without having to always call/text them.

------
aw3c2
You should really look into making your site less of a text decoration and
weight mess. If you have 7 somethings, make those headlines the next
biggest/strongest to the headline. Anything else must be less bold.

~~~
sscheper
What's weight mess mean?

I admit, I'm definitely not a designer, and I'm looking for feedback.

I'll update the header look/feel.

-s

~~~
aw3c2
I am not sure how to say it, I meant variance of boldness. Non-native speaker
here. :-)

------
Auzy
I never really liked twitter. Anything twitter does I can get from Buzz or
Facebook.

Personally, I think the future is consolidation of services.

